# CF: E-Mails mit Attachment aus Formular versenden



## Katjensen (24. Februar 2004)

Hi

Ich habe ein Formular das ein Email verschickt. Das klappt soweit auch bestens. Jetzt möchte ich aber noch ein Attachment anhängen. Im Formular hab ich dazu ein File Feld (das mit dem man durch die Verzeichnisse browsen kann). 

Ich dachte erst, dass ich das im CF-File mit dem CFPOP Tag erledigen könnte. Das funktioniert aber leider nicht. Sobald ich den CFPOP Tag einbaue, kommt das Mail einfach nicht mehr an. Mein Tag sieht so aus:
<CFPOP server="" username="" password="" action="getall" attachmentpath="c:/Temp" name="mail">

Wahrscheinlich ist das aber noch nicht alles....... 
Weiss irgendjemand Rat oder hat ein Tutorial?

Danke schön!


----------

